# Finally bought a Quad core



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 3, 2010)

It was total 530 dollars, but i traded in some junk at a pawn shop and got some extra cash, so really i didn't pay a total of 530 bucks directly out of my pocket, so i have some cash left, going to buy a GT240 to go along with it. The Galaxy 240 at best buy. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Asus+-+...ssor/9721653.p?id=1218159872341&skuId=9721653

 Yep, finally. Now i have 2 gaming rigs. (Plan to use XP for both, gaming with DX9 for a few more years. Really not interested in dx10 or dx11. 

Main Gaming Rig: Intel® Core™2 Quad processor Q8300 + Install XP Pro on it + Using my PNY 9800GT Green Edition + 8GB of Ram. 

Secondary Rig: eMachine Intel Pentium Dual core 805 + Windows 7 OS + Using XP Radeon Drivers to enable DX9 performance + 4670.....

More details later 
Peace


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 3, 2010)

Not bad at all - to be honest DX10 is a waste of time , and although DX11 has its advantages, I agree that if you don't care, then why bother?

XP is a great gaming OS - performs far better than anything else - although the RAM limits are a bit of a problem unless you go 64Bit.

Quads are fun - I just wish OS / Games would actually USE them :\


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 3, 2010)

Could have spent probably 150 dollars less and built it yourself if you're providing your own OS and RAM.


----------



## DOM (Mar 3, 2010)

8GB on XP


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2010)

GT240? At least go for GTS250


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

He only uses graphics cards that don't require a power connector.

Keep the graphics cards you've got for the moment UK2, I'm certain some ATI partner will put out a 5770 or 5750 that doesn't require a power connector.

I'd upgrade to windows seven as well, may aswell get a nice slick new OS to go with the nice new slick computer.

You know if you put a decent graphics card in there it be a real nice rig.

Does the power supply have a pci-e power connection?

If it does go crazy wild and get a card that needs a power cable, maybe HD5770 : ]


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

DOM said:


> 8GB on XP



lol, just saw that


----------



## r9 (Mar 3, 2010)

It came long time since PCI VGA . What is with that 240, all cards in that price range are better even the cheaper ones.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 3, 2010)

what happened to the smallville avatar? what tv show is the new one from?

anyways congrats on your new Pc purchase. have fun.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

shevanel said:


> what happened to the smallville avatar? what tv show is the new one from?
> 
> anyways congrats on your new Pc purchase. have fun.



i think its the girls from TATU.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 3, 2010)

you think? oh u noe


----------



## Wile E (Mar 3, 2010)

Time for claims that it maxes Crysis.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 3, 2010)

he might be running xp 64 bit....? ,maybe


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2010)

I still hold out a shred of hope that this guys posts are in fact just a clever (and subsequently hilarious) troll. What's left of my faith in humanity rests on it.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 3, 2010)

xp 64 is so gross, thats like recommending a buddy to hookup with the local crackhead chick you see walking up and down the street all day


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 3, 2010)

shevanel said:


> xp 64 is so gross, thats like recommending a buddy to hookup with the local crackhead chick you see walking up and down the street all day



+1 to that.  XP x64 is nothing but problems:shadedshu  I "tried" it when AMD/Crytek had that Farcry 64 patch.  That was more stable than XP x64


----------



## zithe (Mar 3, 2010)

Upgrade that sucker to win7 and have a blast. 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/buy/offers/upgrade-option.aspx

Free since that tower comes with vista.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2010)

To be fair, these days, XP 64 is pretty much just as stable and usable as the 32 bit we all know and love(d).


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 3, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> To be fair, these days, XP 64 is pretty much just as stable and usable as the 32 bit we all know and love(d).



Yeah but it is so...old now.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah it is old, but XP is what he wants


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 4, 2010)

I have XP 32bit install for the Quad.


----------



## KingPing (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, i use 16Gb on my win 95 pc, and i am going for 32 because it lags a bit, and maybe an i7


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 4, 2010)

u2konline said:


> I have XP 32bit install for the Quad.




XP 32 bit and 8gb ram?
You have been on TPU for a while, please dont tell me you don't relize that 32bit cannot address (use) 8gb ram
UK2 you are just kidding with us right?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 4, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I still hold out a shred of hope that this guys posts are in fact just a clever (and subsequently hilarious) troll. What's left of my faith in humanity rests on it.



 Seriously though, I scratch my head when I read some of his posts. That config is just poor all around.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 4, 2010)

u2konline said:


> I have XP 32bit install for the Quad.



Please upgrade to 64 bit!!



u2konline said:


> I have XP 32bit install for the Quad.



Please upgrade to 64 bit!!



u2konline said:


> I have XP 32bit install for the Quad.



Please upgrade to 64 bit!!



u2konline said:


> I have XP 32bit install for the Quad.



Please upgrade to 64 bit!! 


The gt240 I can understand, but why aren't you purchasing their GTS250 they have on sale instead?



Wrigleyvillain said:


> I still hold out a shred of hope that this guys posts are in fact just a clever (and subsequently hilarious) troll. What's left of my faith in humanity rests on it.



Unfortunately they aren't


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

u2konline said:


> I have XP 32bit install for the Quad.



+ one to install 64 bit, what a waste of ram other wise.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 4, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> The gt240 I can understand, but why aren't you purchasing their GTS250 they have on sale instead?


I don't buy cards that require power connectors, don't bother asking why. 



troyrae360 said:


> XP 32 bit and 8gb ram?
> You have been on TPU for a while, please dont tell me you don't relize that 32bit cannot address (use) 8gb ram
> UK2 you are just kidding with us right?


Its not uk2, its u2k. Also, i have 4GB install, relax. I am not a newbie when it comes to computers lol.


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 4, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Please upgrade to 64 bit!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did someone say "Please upgrade to 64 bit!!"?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey its all good.

Now you have a quad gaming machine, you didnt build by yourself, thats used, and a bit overpriced kinda, but its all good. 


I wouldnt care What XP you have, but i would be using the XP 64bit for the 8gb of ram.

I would have baught the q8400-8500 for 120-130 dollars, 1tb hd for 70, Corsair 450-500watt for 60-80, 4gb of Ram for 80, and case with cpu cooler and fans for 80ish, and a 1tb for 60-80 dollars, and Then sell the 9800gt, buy a HD 5770 and play tf2 maxed out at 1920x1080 with some AA added to it. 

Also i would have baught a LGA socket 775 motherboard with USB 3.0, and some pci-e x1 slots so i can put sata 3.0 controllers on that.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 4, 2010)

u2k can has 64 bit?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 4, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Unfortunately they aren't



I'm not convinced. I mean while he's at it he could use a motherboard with out a power connector too. Get just about as much use out of the 8GB ram anyway.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2010)

im pretty sure in one thread awhile ago he said he was like 15-16 the kid is just trolling. and no he isnt playing around. he really builds his systems this way..and i bealive makes these threads to get attention.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 4, 2010)

just saying


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> just saying
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100303/Capture0085.jpg



we all know.

this is U2K... he buys god awful PC's, runs them in such a way as to cripple their performance, and then makes wild claims about their performance (such as running crysis on high settings) and results in most of his threads being closed.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 4, 2010)

lolpwnt


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 4, 2010)

u2konline said:


> I don't buy cards that require power connectors, don't bother asking why.
> 
> 
> Its not uk2, its u2k. Also, i have 4GB install, relax. I am not a newbie when it comes to computers lol.



mi sorry, i usually never repsond to these posts, but your not a newbie hey do you plug your psu into your motherboard, better not....LOL! aint no fricking diffrent plugging your psu into your graphics card. do youi power your cd drives...BETTER NOT!!!...

not a noobie....ohhhhkay


----------



## btarunr (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratulations on your quad-core. 

Please, not another "I'm celebrating shittyness" thread which ends up being flashing colors to epileptic normal people.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 4, 2010)

Leave the guy alone.. jeez.

It's not even his stupid (yes I said it) thread subjects that get them closed, it's the people flaming him in it. Just don't reply if you think he's trolling.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Then makes wild claims about their performance (such as running crysis on high settings) and results in most of his threads being closed.



*Single Core LE-1620 4670 1GB XP all High 1280x1024 AAX2, easily 30-60 frames. *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FihSxBmrabM

*Go to my Channel , click on playlists, click on " single core videos" and watch every crysis video and warhead video and checkout the settings i have them on*
http://www.youtube.com/user/DualCorePower

You say i make up wild claims, but funny thing you guys never bother to check it, and when you do, you say i am somehow lying about that too lol. Now thats on a single core. 




Solaris17 said:


> im pretty sure in one thread awhile ago he said he was like 15-16 the kid


I never said. I already said i am 28. 



Delta6326 said:


> just saying


Thats all good and well, but i don't build. I thought about it a few times, but i am just going to stick with the prebuilt scene. But now that i have my gaming rigs, i am not buying anymore rigs for years to come............ My next buy is a GT240 , 5670, and whatever else i see.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 4, 2010)

u2konline said:


> *Single Core LE-1620 4670 1GB XP all High 1280x1024 AAX2, easily 30-60 frames. *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FihSxBmrabM
> 
> *Go to my Channel , click on playlists, click on " single core videos" and watch every crysis video and warhead video and checkout the settings i have them on*
> ...



See i know you stick to the prebuilt scene, but your gonna get flamed by these dudes, 

Build your computers, pre-built is the worst choice you can make in my opinion, when i finally learned how to build my computers at age 13, i realized that every connection, is keyed and identified, every part has a clip or key to it, and you couldn't put anything in backwards, wrong, upside down, and have a chance of your rig burning out(if you built it yourself).

Basicly to sum it up, a kid with the right parts and some if any smarts can build a computer, no joke. I remember my BIKES being more complicated then building a computer, and now im with these old guys building at a young 17 of age,(i still skate and rock out with my freinds) I FIND THE BEST DEALS, HAVE THE MOST FUN, and its a great bragging right to know that you have epic smarts in computers and you saved more cash then could be thought of while your at it. 

Its just some advice, and its a really fun hobby to have a couple of drinks by your work bench, and have a fully running new machine, with nice cooling, and nice leds running for the first turn you push the button. 
Sitting there looking at the machine checking out its corners as it installs its operating system and you get ready to install drivers, Then after you messed with over clocking a bit after a hour you have installed the operating system you go ahead and slam in crysis, and see a 50%+ gain In FPS at the same resolution in crysis and experience a WHOLE new power from a computer and smoothness of gaming when it comes to systems.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2010)

u2konline said:


> *Single Core LE-1620 4670 1GB XP all High 1280x1024 AAX2, easily 30-60 frames. *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FihSxBmrabM



1. there is no proof those videos were recorded on the system specs you mentioned.

2. the information states that you get 20-25FPS in fraps, and a solid 60 without it - thats outright BS. if you arent recording, fraps doesnt lower your FPS.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 1. there is no proof those videos were recorded on the system specs you mentioned.
> 
> 2. the information states that you get 20-25FPS in fraps, and a solid 60 without it - thats outright BS. if you arent recording, fraps doesnt lower your FPS.



Im sorry what? Im trying you understand your tense of english. 

Fraps does lower your FPS when you are recording and on a single core machine like that it should drop to very low numbers. 

Without fraps his processor free'z up and he is able to see a nice rise in FPS while not recording, and he said 30-60 in his video. There are CPU/GPU Intensive PARTS in the game, and not every second there is even fps. You can turn and see a 50% decrease in fps in crysis due to AI and long scenery(triangles) Which puts humongous load on the CPU then makes the GPU suffer while the cpu gets loaded at 100%.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 1. there is no proof those videos were recorded on the system specs you mentioned.


Well i don't think anyone goes around lying about how they got a eMachine le-1620 single core system lol. 



Mussels said:


> 2. the information states that you get 20-25FPS in fraps, and a solid 60 without it - thats outright BS. if you arent recording, fraps doesnt lower your FPS.


I do because i was recording at 30 frames with fraps. Also, fraps do decrease the frames, i mean if your system/card can't keep up with recording. On my dual core, i have the frame limit to 50 limit, but games like timeshift runs between 30-40 when recording. You keep forgetting i am not using high end video cards with high end systems


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2010)

my english is fine! you just speak ameriglish!

I may have misunderstood what he meant in that message, i read it as "when i run fraps, my FPS drops" - not "when i RECORD with fraps, my FPS drops"


----------



## amdlover5770 (Mar 4, 2010)

I say if you got the RAM go for Windows 7. 

XP was the best but Windows 7 is now the king. XP is a good OS now if you have about 1GB Ram or lesser.If you got 2GB or more, its best to go to Windows 7. But your performance in Windows 7 will be better than XP because your hardware performance is limited in XP. (ex: GT 240 wont be able to use DX10 and all four cores in your Quad Core wont be used) Specially since your using a 32bit OS.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 4, 2010)

amdlover5770 said:


> I say if you got the RAM go for Windows 7.
> 
> XP was the best but Windows 7 is now the king. XP is a good OS now if you have about 1GB Ram or lesser.If you got 2GB or more, its best to go to Windows 7. But your performance in Windows 7 will be better than XP because your hardware performance is limited in XP. (ex: GT 240 wont be able to use DX10 and all four cores in your Quad Core wont be used) Specially since your using a 32bit OS.



+1

And also games will stop supporting XP sooner or later. Just Cause 2 doesnt support Win XP.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2010)

All Hail the might u2k, whose holiest of 4670's outperforms even the venerable GTX295 in Crysis. It's a real David and Goliath matchup.

Newsflash, we all know you are lying. Those are NOT high settings. If you move absolutely any single setting off of high, you are no longer at high settings.



Man, I should unsubscribe from this idiocy before I get an infraction.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2010)

Wile E said:


> All Hail the might u2k, whose holiest of 4670's outperforms even the venerable GTX295 in Crysis. It's a real David and Goliath matchup.
> 
> Newsflash, we all know you are lying. Those are NOT high settings. If you move absolutely any single setting off of high, you are no longer at high settings.



he could also be running 640x480 with all the CCC settings set to lowest - "performance" settings as it were.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> he could also be running 640x480 with all the CCC settings set to lowest - "performance" settings as it were.



Or a tweaked cfg that he's lying about.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Or a tweaked cfg that he's lying about.



psosible. so far we've only seen the intro movie to the game as well..


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> psosible. so far we've only seen the intro movie to the game as well..



Let me repeat this again, go to mypage, 
http://www.youtube.com/user/DualCorePower

Look to the right, click on all videos, and do a search for " crysis " , look at each video, specs and how i am running it. Maybe if you guys take the time to look like i said lol, you will see i have other views that is not from the intro.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2010)

apologies, you did say to do that and i did not.


I must admit i lol at the user name dualcorepower, when you run a single core


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

Do yous know when intel are releasing that monolith 6 core 980E or wateva ya call it?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Do yous know when intel are releasing that monolith 6 core 980E or wateva ya call it?



Rather unrelated by I think it's slated for the dated March 16th.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wile E said:


> All Hail the might u2k, whose holiest of 4670's outperforms even the venerable GTX295 in Crysis. It's a real David and Goliath matchup.
> 
> Newsflash, we all know you are lying. Those are NOT high settings. If you move absolutely any single setting off of high, you are no longer at high settings.
> 
> ...



It's easy to run crysis on high at that resolution, have you ever even tried?

when I first played crysis I did it on a HD4350, now I couldn't have everything on high but I could have several of the settings o high and I had around the same fps.



This is why when I first got my first proper video card (1gb 4870) I was really disappointed, but back then crysis was the only game I had.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 4, 2010)

congradulations on finally stepping up to the quad u2k


----------



## zithe (Mar 4, 2010)

It's definitely a step in the right direction.

A bit unrelated. Harking back to a thread you made in February, did you ever pick up an LCD?
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Acer+-+...lack/9183297.p?id=1218049005548&skuId=9183297 
That goes on sale regularly. I've run higher resolutions on an x1800xt and it handled games pretty well. Crysis ran great on a 9800GT 512 I tested. I'm using this LCD now (eMachines branded) and it's not too big, not too small, and is really clear and vibrant.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> It's easy to run crysis on high at that resolution, have you ever even tried?
> 
> when I first played crysis I did it on a HD4350, now I couldn't have everything on high but I could have several of the settings o high and I had around the same fps.
> 
> ...



Yep, I have, on an 8800GT no less. As soon as you hit a heavy firefight, 30-60 frames on high goes straight out the window.


----------

